# NCAA Eligibility Rules & Player Disqualification?



## Supermodel56 (Apr 6, 2019)

Does anyone know if any of the following activities would disqualify a player from NCAA eligibility or know where we can ask? What if they’re a younger vs older vs in college?

1) Player or parent posting game footage/highlight videos of player on YouTube and enabling ad revenue. 

2) Player posting primarily non-soccer related videos or social media- more lifestyle - but may include some soccer and accepting ad revenue. For example, they build their own lifestyle Instagram page/following for travel and get ad revenue/sponsorships but may occasionally wear their club uniform or juggle a soccer ball or talk about their game the past weekend...

3) Player starting their own soccer tips YouTube channel and advertise or promote certain sponsored products - the difference in this case is they either work directly or through third parties to advertise products.

4) Player participating in apparel/equipment testing for companies like Nike/Adidas, etc...


----------



## NumberTen (Apr 6, 2019)

Supermodel56 said:


> Does anyone know if any of the following activities would disqualify a player from NCAA eligibility or know where we can ask? What if they’re a younger vs older vs in college?
> 
> 1) Player or parent posting game footage/highlight videos of player on YouTube and enabling ad revenue.
> 
> ...


If there is money exchanged then I would say yes.  But this seems like a lawyer question given the specifics.


----------



## Supermodel56 (Apr 6, 2019)

NumberTen said:


> If there is money exchanged then I would say yes.  But this seems like a lawyer question given the specifics.


Yeah, I was checking the NCAA website and it never mentioned anything specific... but in this day and age, could a parent posting videos of their kid on YouTube and accepting ad revenue disqualify their kid from playing college?

Just seems crazy.


----------



## Real Deal (Apr 6, 2019)

Easiest choice is just to not accept ad revenue if the sport they want to play in college is involved.


----------



## Surfref (Apr 7, 2019)

Call or email the NCAA office and ask.  They will give you the correct answer.  I am sure you are not the only sports parent with this question.


----------



## mirage (Apr 8, 2019)

Why not just register on the NCAA Eligibility Center website?  It asks lots of questions about have done this or that, as well as been approached by and have seek for.


----------

